# Specialized Tricross as a touring bike?



## Cara Mia (Aug 18, 2006)

Any thoughts on using the 2007 Specialized Tricross as a touring bike? I test-rode a 2006 and loved the feel, and I'm waiting to try the 2007 in a few days. I know what I like/dislike about it, yet I'm curious to see if anyone more familiar with the model has some input.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Cara Mia said:


> Any thoughts on using the 2007 Specialized Tricross as a touring bike? I test-rode a 2006 and loved the feel, and I'm waiting to try the 2007 in a few days. I know what I like/dislike about it, yet I'm curious to see if anyone more familiar with the model has some input.


I've been wondering the same thing myself... Trek 520? Surly LHT? Specialized Tricross? I use a B.O.B. trailer and wonder if the Tricross can handle it. Might need to change the gearing for loaded touring.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I was in the LBS just last week looking at them. Since I broke my Soma, I was thinking of a cross bike for commuting so I could run a larger tire. I was disappointed to learn that only the S-Works tricross is offered as a frame. No fender or rack mounts on that model. The Tricross comp looked like a pretty good deal. I have a set of the Roval wheels that I use for commuting about half the time. Nice hubs, decent weight, and tough. The tricross comp and the sport use the same frame and will take a rack and fenders but I haven't looked at the fork for low riders. If you were doing light touring with just rear panniers and a bag, it would be fine as long as you have a triple and heel clearance for panniers.


----------



## Cara Mia (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info--that helps me clarify what exactly I'm looking for.


----------



## deerfeedrb (Apr 18, 2006)

My future father-in-law owns a 2006 tricross comp. I've been riding for the past week while I'm visiting, I normally ride a Bianchi Veloce. I've been very impressed with the bike so far and have been using it as a touring bike myself. They live in CT and I've been riding it ~12 miles back and forth to the beach everyday. I find that for an aluminum bike this frame rides very smooth. I've been thinking about getting one myself as a touring bike.


----------



## Cara Mia (Aug 18, 2006)

yes! it does ride smooth.


----------

